# How to build a Vertical Coil on the Griffin RTA and OBS Crius Tutorial



## Alex (11/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (11/1/16)

Thanks Alex. I'm trying really hard to love my Crius despite the leaks and dry hits. Going to give the verticals a go tonight (possibly titanium because I have an overflow of this wire).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Thanks Alex. I'm trying really hard to love my Crius despite the leaks and dry hits. Going to give the verticals a go tonight (possibly titanium because I have an overflow of this wire).


Mine leaks from the join just above the airflow, I just put a vape band there and now she behaves, maybe she just needs a collar?
I also have dual 26g Claptons in mine and no dry hits at all. Could be a wicking thing, I use cotton bacon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (11/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Mine leaks from the join just above the airflow, I just put a vape band there and now she behaves, maybe she just needs a collar?
> I also have dual 26g Claptons in mine and no dry hits at all. Could be a wicking thing, I use cotton bacon.



Definitely a wicking issue. I think I got it sorted now by uses very little wick and fluffing the ends before gently putting a few strands in those holes, but still, if I chain vape (after 7 to 8 pulls) i get dry hits and need to let it stand for a good few seconds before vaping again. 

But, soon as I get home and supper is sorted, going to try these vertical builds


----------



## Nightwalker (11/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Definitely a wicking issue. I think I got it sorted now by uses very little wick and fluffing the ends before gently putting a few strands in those holes, but still, if I chain vape (after 7 to 8 pulls) i get dry hits and need to let it stand for a good few seconds before vaping again.
> 
> But, soon as I get home and supper is sorted, going to try these vertical builds


 Without a doubt, I've discovered that the pancake wicking is the only way, well for me and now I see you do it too. I then tuck in from the bottom of wick and when it feels snug, I cut the too off the leftovers. There is where I put my vape ring band.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (11/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Without a doubt, I've discovered that the pancake wicking is the only way, well for me and now I see you do it too. I then tuck in from the bottom of wick and when it feels snug, I cut the too off the leftovers. There is where I put my vape ring band.
> View attachment 42925



Nice... I need to get one of those. Will pick one up at VapeShop the weekend. Thanks for the tip dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (19/1/16)

Thanks @shaun patrick for the vape band tip. Juice leak is now out of sight, out of mind.
Huge Thanks to @wiesbang for helping me out with a band. 

Actually looking really good:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeVape (19/1/16)

Thanks Alex. Will definitely try this soon.


----------

